# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  How to install Sisalation/Sarking

## lbg

Wondering if anyone has a link or guide to correct installation of sisalation?  
My corrugated garage roof has some leaks, plus the gutter is rusted out. I'm planning on ripping it all up and replacing, so figured I'd install some sisalation whilst at it. 
Does the sisalation go directly under the tin? ie. staple it down, then put tin on and drill that down through it?

----------


## rrobor

If its wood you use sarking nails which is a plate and 4 little prongs, you buy them in strips. Does'nt matter which way you go but usually roll out along the roof starting at the gutter, silver side in, Blue to the sky. Do not pull it taut, any place it touches tin detracts from its benefit so leave slight bellies between. You could joint with duct tape where you overlap, slight overkill but  once  the tins on you cant go back. If its a steel frame, Id start from the top and roll down to the gutter. Id probably try liquid nails to hold it in place for the time being, then Id fit your roof sheet on. Sarking, roof sheets etc. Take care when leaving a belly not to overdo it you dont want a puddle up there in the winter. Sarking is not designed to be a waterproof membrane, its designed to reduce condensation, run any off and be an insulator. Holes for the sheeting is OK. Tips mark at the ends of the roof where the beams are, once the sarking is on its a big blue thing  and its easy to whack a hole in the tin in the wrong place.

----------


## lbg

cheers rrobor - exactly what I needed to know. it's into wood, so plate with prongs it is!
I figured the gutter end would be straight forward (ie, little overhang so any run off goes into gutter). What about the sides, what's the right way to fix these so condensation doesn't run down the walls? 
good tip btw.

----------


## rrobor

Run the sarking to the edge of the gutter past external side of the wall. And another piece of advice is theres cheap stuff around. so consider how easy it will be to fit with the tin off, and how hard it will be to replace if it fails.

----------

